# Post pics of your stanza!



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Come on, get some lifesigns in this forum! 
Post your Stanza's pics! Turboed, non-turboed etc.
I'm very interested in the differences between the US and European versions.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ohhh, and regarding my Bluebird, I might be getting some Bluebird Skyline styling  

(you can find my car in the thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4921


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

lemme get some pics online tomorrow and i'll post them here.......ever seen a Stanza Wagon  Got one thats rolled and one thats not.......guess which one runs better


----------

